# Grindlewald



## Gretchibald

Normally we stick within the French borders on holiday but are very tempted by this, looks like an easy in /out place to get to without having to traverse a lot of mountain passes. Anyone been ?


----------



## MyGalSal

Yes. We have been. Easy to get to and just love that area.


----------



## caulkhead

It's a beautiful area and as you say easy to get to. The obvious attraction is the scenery so you have to hope for descent weather. We got the train up to Jungfraujoch which was simply stunning. On the return journey we got off at Kleine Scheidegg and walked back down to Grindelwald through the beautiful Alpine meadows. The huge network of gondolas, chairlifts, trains and post buses means that you can cover an enormous amount of ground without ever using the M/H, BUT, it's not cheap (except the post buses), so you will need deep pockets!!!!


----------



## barryd

Yes Ive been to that area up the Jungfrau valley but not on the cliff walk. I had Gout. 

Its stunning up there and we might be going back this year all being well for another look. A lot of the train rides and cable cars etc were eye watering expensive though and this was before the Pound did a nose dive.

I did a Swiss slide show a while back which covers that area.


----------



## Don Madge

We spent many summers walking in the Grindlewald area. If you are a keen experienced mountain walker or just a rambler there a walks to suit all comers.

We always used Camping Gletscherdorf http://www.gletscherdorf.ch/ausgabe_e/index_e.html

There are many miles of marked footpaths to suit all levels of fitness in the area, details available from the Swiss tourist office.

Another favourite walking area is Kandersteg, it's quieter than Grindlewald but the walking is very good.
If you are there on Swiss national day 1st August you will be in for a treat. It is well worth watching and taking part in the celebrations.

We have stayed at Camping Rendezvous many times and is highly recommended http://www.camping-kandersteg.ch/home-en.html

The restaurant serves excellent meals. If you plan to visit on national day you will need to book well in advance. It's an easy road up to Kandersteg as it is the northern end of the Lötschberg tunnel.


This what real mountain walking is all about.










Happy wandering and safe traveling.

Don


----------



## p-c

Hi

Been up to First several times. The sky walk looks really good.

There is lots to do in the Bernese Oberland and the public transport is superb but people are right the cost is high.

This helps a lot but is quite an initial layout http://www.regiopass-berneroberland.ch/ticket-en

Although I'm pretty sure it does not include the train up to Jungfraujoch.

Regards

p-c


----------



## ob1

I wrote the attached guide to the area, including Grindelwald, some years ago which you might find useful. The prices will have changed of course (accept the road tolls) but nothing else has changed much in over 50 years, thank goodness.

If you are in the area any length of time I would base myself at Interlaken from where you can visit many places locally - its at the hub of a wheel so to speak. Grindelwald is accessed from a blind valley and to visit other places you will you will need to keep driving in and out of the valley.


----------



## Gretchibald

ob1 said:


> I wrote the attached guide to the area, including Grindelwald, some years ago which you might find useful. The prices will have changed of course (accept the road tolls) but nothing else has changed much in over 50 years, thank goodness.
> 
> If you are in the area any length of time I would base myself at Interlaken from where you can visit many places locally - its at the hub of a wheel so to speak. Grindelwald is accessed from a blind valley and to visit other places you will you will need to keep driving in and out of the valley.


Wow, what a comprehensive and excellent guide to the area which I am printing out . Thank you.


----------



## barryd

Gretchibald said:


> Wow, what a comprehensive and excellent guide to the area which I am printing out . Thank you.


Yep. Ob1 is your man. I used his guide for when we visited. Just wish I hadnt been ill. I quite fancy kayaking the two lakes either side of Interlaken this year if we can fit it in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No way I could get Liz up there, Vertigo, and I think she's given it to me now, I used to run up and down ladders when I was younger and I mean run, now I'm unsteady on stairs.


----------



## Don Madge

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No way I could get Liz up there, Vertigo, and I think she's given it to me now, I used to run up and down ladders when I was younger and I mean run, now I'm unsteady on stairs.


Kev you should try this walk, it's a 2000ft drop to the Veneon valley if you make a wrong move. The pic was taken in 1983 I think.


----------



## ob1

barryd said:


> Yep. Ob1 is your man. I used his guide for when we visited. Just wish I hadnt been ill. I quite fancy kayaking the two lakes either side of Interlaken this year if we can fit it in.


You probably know Barryd, but you can also do rafting which tips you (literally) into lake Brienz at Bonigen. Great fun for water babes.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don Madge said:


> Kev you should try this walk, it's a 2000ft drop to the Veneon valley if you make a wrong move. The pic was taken in 1983 I think.


Going right off you Don


----------



## barryd

ob1 said:


> You probably know Barryd, but you can also do rafting which tips you (literally) into lake Brienz at Bonigen. Great fun for water babes.:grin2:


No I didnt know that so thanks. Will look into that. Im really looking for places I can take my own Kayak now though as well.


----------



## GMJ

I'm loving this thread :grin2: - thanks all









I want to go back to CH now...

Barryd: I'm not sure if there is a problem with your slideshow as I watched it but there was some god-awful guitar playing on it as a background which sounded all out of tune so I had to turn the sound down.You may want to look at that mate...

Graham >


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> I'm loving this thread :grin2: - thanks all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go back to CH now...
> 
> Barryd: I'm not sure if there is a problem with your slideshow as I watched it but there was some god-awful guitar playing on it as a background which sounded all out of tune so I had to turn the sound down.You may want to look at that mate...
> 
> Graham >


Yeah I can't fix that, someone hacked my slide shows and put some god awful acoustic guitar recordings on them. Sounds like thy were done in the back of a caravan or summit. Just mute them.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Yeah I can't fix that, *someone hacked my slide shows *and put some god awful acoustic guitar recordings on them. Sounds like thy were done in the back of a caravan or summit. Just mute them.


Likely suspects?


----------



## Imbiber

We ventured into the region last summer and it was magnificent. We stayed at Camping Manor Farm on the shores of Lake Thun. Interlaken was only a couple of miles away and most of the mountain top excursions are easily reachable by train from Interlaken Ost.

I managed to put finger to keyboard and wrote about our trip up to the Jungfraujoch here: Good Morning Jungfraujoch

Apart from the eye-watering cost of living in Switzerland the place really does offer chocolate box scenery and I would thoroughly recommend.


----------



## HermanHymer

Well I was just going to do a quick look-see and off to bed (still on SA time). But then my favourite topic was launched and of course I cant help contributing my bobsworth.

I must admit I haven't see the skywalk before so now it's on my to-do list.

Tip1: If you're going to be in Switzerland for more than 7 days, and you plan to be out and about every day. Have a look at Swiss Half fare Card. It's not hard to use up more value than you paid for it, if you want to do cable cars, trains, lake steamers and some buses. Valid for 1 month. Cost now is £94. Pre-Purchase STC London online.
Tip 2: Regional Passes offer some free travel days and other 50% off days. Good value for money, but you've got to plan to get the best value out of it. Purchase stations locally. For comparisons look up fares on SBB ticket office.
Tip 3: Use SBB Ticket Office website. Look for RailAway Offers. Good savings. Always ask if there's a better option when you go in person to the SBB office but everything's priced (and timed) with Swiss precision. No fancy pricing footwork here. (a la UK rail).
Tip 4: If you're going further south use the train ferry from Kandersteg to Goppenstein, 

Great mountain trips:
Mt Pilatus, Matterhorn, Jungfraujoch, Mt Titlis.

I also enjoyed a trip to Ballenberg near Brienz, and open air museum with aspects of traditional Swiss life from the various cantons. Long walk around. Also Cailler choc factory at Broc, with Nestle factory shop next door. Gianadda Foundation art museum in Martigny, sculpture garden and whatever art is on exhibition. It was Matisse when I went. Also St Bernard Museum, and there was a 'bull show" on that day.

For walkers I believe but haven't seen it myself, there's a long walk - the Swiss Path - commemorating the history of Switzerland - around Lake Um.


Recommended sites:
Camping Jungfrau at Lauterbrunnen, from where there are many interesting excurions up to Murren, Schilthorn, Trummelbach Falls, Wengen Brilliant walks both up in the mountains and in the valley. 
TCS Camping Interlaken - within walking distance of the centre and the ferries to Lake Thun & Brienz. Good round day trip by boat/postbus/train - Interlaken/Brienz/Meiringen/Grindelwald/Interlaken.
Camping Hobby 3, next to Lazy Rancho just out of Interlaken. Excellent clean site, easy walk to bus into city. Cheaper than Manor farm, but not right on the lake. 
TCS Sion, - postbus to Nendaz - alphorn festival in July or 'park' in the village that weekend.
and the piece de resistance - Zermatt and the Matterhorn - Camping Alphubel at Tasch or Attermenzen (ACSI) Between Tasch & Randa. Daily taxi to Zermatt from Attermenzen, Alphubel is near the Tasch station. Gornergrat train is cheaper than Matterhorn Glacier Paradise cable car and just as good a view.
Camping Muhleye at Visp - walk to station - train to Zermatt.
Camping Rive Bleue (ACSI) at le Bouveret close to French border south side of L. Leman (Lake Geneva). Free access to 'beach'. Water park, Close to train station, buses, and lake steamers. Good trips to Montreux, Vevey and Lausanne via the wine terrace ports.

Not to be missed IMHO is the train trip to Jungfraujoch via Kleine Scheidegg from Interlaken. To think this route was built more than 100 years ago is awesome.


----------



## HermanHymer

PS. ACSI goes to out of season tariff much earlier than France, (Le Rive Bleue from 19 August last year) and its still fabulous weather right through to mid October at least.


----------



## Don Madge

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Going right off you Don


Kev we could never understand why none of our friends would go walking with us.:smile2::smile2:


----------



## barryd

Nice one Viv. I was toying between Switzerland and Austria (lakes) on the way over to Venice and I dont think I have time to do both with the agenda we have. Switzerland is winning now.


----------



## nicholsong

Viv

Great post (No. 17 above). I have printed it off for future.

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## GMJ

I think we will still run with this year's planned trip but when we sell our house; downsize; and free up some capital (next year) we'll do a CH trip as the write ups on here sound fantastic :smile2:

We have been before to Lucerne and Lichtenstein - which were both great - and this has left us wanting more

Graham :smile2:


----------

